# 7 months old German Shepherd and Northern Inuit



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I am trying to improve my photography skills so i end up always making so many pictures.
Im not to good at it yet...but im learning slowly.

They both are 7 months old now and i hope u enjoy the pics!

Maya injured my leg today during the walk....i was busy trying to get a good shot of her while she run with full speed into my right leg and made me fall me thinking my leg is broken as it was the biggest pain i ever had (hubby took 10 mins to help me up as he was laughing so much seeing me laying on the ground screaming my throat because of the pain thinking im just kidding on)...its seems to be better now but still very sore when i walk and my knee makes clicking noises, not sure if thats any good!

Maya









Maya posing as a wolf lol



























maya forgot to put her tongue back in lol


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures, wish I could get shots like these of my lot


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics - Maya is looking very wolf like in that picture

They are both beautiful.


----------



## jenty34 (Dec 6, 2008)

wow! great dogs:001_tt1:


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Lovely pics beautiful dogs , hope your leg is feeling better.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

wow.

well done, you got some really good shots there! stunning!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

they are really good photos hun sorry 2 hear about ur leg tho.x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u all for the lovely comments! 

My leg is still sore today and just doesnt feel right, but i hope it will get better or off to the doctor.

Im happy u liked the pics!


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Gorgeous photos, especially your shep... But I am biased!!! I might have to put some new ones of my girl on the board now!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures - Of both of them


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Such beautiful dogs!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics, bet they had lots of fun in the straw


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank u all! 

gladly to say my leg is back to normal  

They both growing up really nice and they are really lovely dogs with great and just loveable characters!


----------

